# K124Days 2010 nicht wie gedacht in Buthiers!!!



## Icke84 (16. Oktober 2009)

Habe die Tage von Jerome (Tribalzine.com) erfahren das der Veranstaltungsort für the K124Days 2010 geändert wurde.

Grund:
Es soll ein noch größeres Event werden als sonst.

Neuer Veranstaltungsort:
Tour de Sçay nahe Besancon

Und diesmal soll das Event auch 3 Tage andauern... aber lest selbst:

Hier der ganze Artikel

Marcus


----------



## Eisbein (16. Oktober 2009)

das gute ist das es ja bedeutend dichter ist. (ca. 300km weiter östlich)

Egal wo, ich bin dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRAILER (16. Oktober 2009)

Eisbein schrieb:


> das gute ist das es ja bedeutend dichter ist. (ca. 300km weiter östlich)
> 
> Egal wo, ich bin dabei.



was 300km zwischen den parcours?


----------



## Eisbein (16. Oktober 2009)

jo.


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (16. Oktober 2009)

naja... also größer aufziehn???
also die infrastruktur is schlechter...
und das trainingsgelände auch, also meine meinung...
aber dafür wohnt da der koxxdays sektionenbauer, und der hat da schon öfters biu wm läufe gemacht...

is für mich ja dann fast schon ums eck...


----------



## florianwagner (22. März 2010)

wer fährt denn dieses jahr zu den koxxdays und wie lang? schreibt mal hier rein.


----------



## MisterLimelight (22. März 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6951293&postcount=3


----------



## tommytrialer (22. März 2010)

Mein Bruder, ich und Raphael Pils sind mit unserem gechillten Wohnmobil vor Ort. Denke wir sind in La Tour de Scay von Freitagmittag bis Montagmittag.

Falls irgendjemand zelten sollte, können wir bei der Verpflegung behilflich sein.


----------



## Eisbein (22. März 2010)

Icke84, pippi und meine wenigkeit werden im laufe des freitags anreisen und i.wann am montag wohl zurück. 

Keine ahnung wo wir pennen, marcus kümmert sich drum


----------



## ahlberg (22. März 2010)

wie siehts dort mit übernachtungsmöglichkeiten aus? kennt sich da jemand aus? im englischen forum ließt man nicht viel positives.


----------



## tha_joe (22. März 2010)

Freiburg kommt mit 4 Mann...aber wir fahren nur Sonntags zum Finale runter. Grüße Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoffmanntrial (22. März 2010)

ahlberg schrieb:


> wie siehts dort mit übernachtungsmöglichkeiten aus? kennt sich da jemand aus? im englischen forum ließt man nicht viel positives.



Ja also La Tour de Scay liegt recht abgelegen, da gibts nicht viel drum herum.
Der Campingplatz ist eine große Wiese am Hang. Bei gutem Wetter is Zelten möglich, aber bei schlechtem würde ich es nicht empfehlen, weil der Boden dort recht schnell aufweicht. Duschen sind vorhanden, aber auch hier nich viel erwarten. Sind 5 oder 6 provisorisch hergerichtete Kabinen. Aber zum säubern reichts vollkommen .


gruß
Matze


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (22. März 2010)

Mainz is auch am Start. Gibts aber noch keinen definitiven Plan....


----------



## tha_joe (23. März 2010)

Ach so, falls jemand von euch die nen langen Weg haben (Berlin etc...) nen Zwischenstop in Freiburg machen möchte, schreibt mir ne PM. In meiner Bude ist gut Platz... Von hier aus sinds dann noch 160km. Gruß Joe


----------



## Icke84 (25. März 2010)

Also so wie es aussieht habe ich jetzt 2 Zimmer à 4 Betten.

Wir kommen zu viert + Hannes. heißt also das ein Zimmer auf jeden Fall voll wird. Das andere könnte noch mit 3 Leuten belegt werden. Falls jemand noch nen Schlafplatz sucht, sagt bescheid.
Zur not hab ich und Nico auch die Möglichkeit bei den Franzosen von Tribalzine zu pennen.

Preis für ein Zimmer pro Nacht sollen bei nur 15 liegen. Ich bin gespannt was das für Zimmer sind  aber besser als nen Zelt wirds wohl sein.

Ich gee nochmal bescheid wenn die Buchungsbestätigung kommt und wo die Zimmer genau sind.


----------



## pippi (25. März 2010)

besten dank lieber icke84.


----------



## Icke84 (26. März 2010)

also es sind doch 15 pro person aber fürs ganze wochenende, freitag, samstag und sonntag nacht.

denke damit seit ihr auch zufrieden oder?

Also trialMax meinte schon das er 3 Betten braucht, deswegen hab ich leider nix mehr für dich/euch Ahlberg.

Aber schreibt doch einfach mal den Alain Remy [email protected] an. Der organisiert das alles mit den Zimmern.
Da soll es wohl noch ein paar Betten geben.

ach und zur Info,leider sind 10min mit Auto bis zum Gelände.

Gruß und bis zu den K124 Days.
Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (27. März 2010)

15â¬ is verdammt gÃ¼nstig. danke icke fÃ¼rs organisieren....
;-) bis denn


----------



## Icke84 (28. März 2010)

sorry, muss mich nochma korrigieren, hab jetzt erst wida ne antwort bekommen.

also es sind nun doch 15 pro person, aber fürs ganze wochenende. geht auch noch.
dann gibt es wohl frühstück für 3 und mittag für 8.

die zwei 4er Zimmer hab ich jetzt fest. das eine is dann für euch Max.


----------



## Icke84 (28. März 2010)

Oh, das war wohl der Alkohol. naja wegenigstens die Info mit dem Essen war neu


----------



## Icke84 (29. März 2010)

Hi,

hab gerade ne mail bekommen von meiner französichen kontaktperson 

irgendjemand hatten dem Alain Remi geschrieben ob noch 2 betten frei sind. Und als antwort kam wohl das alles belegt ist.
Diesen beiden soll ich sagen das bei der Tribalzine Gruppe noch 2 Betten zur Verfügung stehen. Soll ich zusagen?

warst du das Ahlberg?


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (29. März 2010)

wie siehts mit anmelden aus? habt ihr das übers Internet gemacht, oder reicht es, wenn man dort einfach sich anmeldet??


----------



## Eisbein (29. März 2010)

nächste frage, wie siehts mit der maut aus? 
Wir kommen über freiburg. Lohnt es sicht die mautstraßen zu umfahren oder sinds nur so centbeträge...?


----------



## MisterLimelight (29. März 2010)

ich tippe auf 10 Maut eine Strecke. 
Die Nationalstraßen sind an sich auch ganz gut, da darf man auch öfter 110km/h fahren. Die führen aber immer von Stadt zu Stadt, was natürlich aufhält - dafür sieht man aber auch mal was vom Land. Autobahn ist natürlich schneller (max. 130km/h). 
Ich habe mir noch keine Route ausgeguckt, werde aber die schnellste nehmen.


----------



## ahlberg (29. März 2010)

Icke84 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hab gerade ne mail bekommen von meiner französichen kontaktperson
> 
> ...



hab ihm erstmal nur geschrieben ob überhaupt noch was frei ist. von 2 person hab ich noch nichts erwähnt. er meinte zuerst das geht in ordnung. gerade eben kam die mail das nun doch alles voll sei.
ich weiß nicht. wir werden eh spontan entscheiden, wenns durchregnet machts wohl eher weniger spass.
wenn du willst kannst du ja trotzdem zusagen. wenn nicht, auch egal


----------



## tha_joe (29. März 2010)

Ich würde Autobahn nehmen, französische Autobahnen sind einfach ein Genuss, freie Bahn, Tempomat rein, und ab dafür....


----------



## Eisbein (29. März 2010)

tha_joe schrieb:


> Ich würde Autobahn nehmen, französische Autobahnen sind einfach ein Genuss, freie Bahn, Tempomat rein, und ab dafür....


jo ich denke auch, zumal sich ja die maut auf 4 personen aufteilt...

und mehr als 120 wollte ich eh nicht fahren. das gesparte geld wird vorort in teile investiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

